# Muscle weighs more than fat?



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 29, 2005)

Look at the size of Cutler and Colman....and their weights...If someone where there size and fat the would be easily over 300 pounds....


----------



## GFR (Oct 29, 2005)

I disagree 100%


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 29, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I disagree 100%





you would.....and you would be wrong...my dad is not even close to their size, and he weighs 250


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 29, 2005)

riddle me this batman!


----------



## GFR (Oct 29, 2005)

I disagree 100%


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 29, 2005)

Find someone who has the same sized anything as Ronnie or Cutler who does not weigh 300+ pounds....you wont.






This is a 500 pound man, if you take over 200 pounds off of him, he will still look about Ronnie's size, and weight more


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 29, 2005)

The halloween costume a 300 pound man should never wear.







I rest my case


----------



## GFR (Oct 29, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> Find someone who has the same sized anything as Ronnie or Cutler who does not weigh 300+ pounds....you wont.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look good in all your pics


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 29, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You look good in all your pics




Thank you sir, me too!


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 29, 2005)

actually I take all of this back....again Im not going to argue things I dont know about, and seeing as Coleman weighed 296 which is damn near 300 Ill have to agree he looked about that....

I dont know it still seems as if people weight 350 look close to his size...as far as measurements everywhere but gut....

I do believe that muscle weighs more than fat...but still...


----------



## GFR (Oct 29, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> actually I take all of this back....again Im not going to argue things I dont know about, and seeing as Coleman weighed 296 which is damn near 300 Ill have to agree he looked about that....
> 
> I dont know it still seems as if people weight 350 look close to his size...as far as measurements everywhere but gut....
> 
> I do believe that muscle weighs more than fat...but still...


1 lb of fat takes up 4-5 times the space of 1 lb of muscle


----------



## Nate K (Oct 29, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> actually I take all of this back....again Im not going to argue things I dont know about, and seeing as Coleman weighed 296 which is damn near 300 Ill have to agree he looked about that....
> 
> I dont know it still seems as if people weight 350 look close to his size...as far as measurements everywhere but gut....
> 
> I do believe that muscle weighs more than fat...but still...


I think the "gut" is what makes a huge difference, and fat also drapes over itself and hangs down.  If fat doesn't stay up like muscle, it hangs.  Think if fat took shape like muscle.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 29, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> you would.....and you would be wrong...my dad is not even close to their size, and he weighs 250



They have cuts. Muscle is denser and weighs more by volume, its a fact.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 29, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> This is a 500 pound man, if you take over 200 pounds off of him, he will still look about Ronnie's size, and weight more



You are trying to compare their weight to the weight of a person on diuretics, who hasn't consumed water in 24 hours, and is shredded to hell and back?

Think about that.


----------



## Nate K (Oct 29, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> You are trying to compare their weight to the weight of a person on diuretics, who hasn't consumed water in 24 hours, and is shredded to hell and back?
> 
> Think about that.


I think you just supported his point even more.  Ronnie would be even bigger without diuretics.....making it seem as though muscle weighs even less.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 29, 2005)

Water weighs a lot, for being 296 pounds a couple years ago he would have been heavier without using them.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 29, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> you would.....and you would be wrong...my dad is not even close to their size, and he weighs 250


Have your dad take a waist measurement. Remember Jay is like 5" 8" tall. Bet if your dad was 5"8" tall and weighed the same as Jay, his waist would come in at over 40". Probably comes in over that even if he's 4" taller right now. " Also I don't mean pant size either but a tape around his waist. 

I'm begiining to understand why you call yourself Bazooka. You have chew the bubblegum and blew bubbles with it to many times. What obviously happened was one of those bubbles popped, hit you upside that fucking skull of yours and brain damage set in. 


Tough


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm in a glass case of emotion.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 29, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Have your dad take a waist measurement. Remember Jay is like 5" 8" tall. Bet if your dad was 5"8" tall and weighed the same as Jay, his waist would come in at over 40". Probably comes in over that even if he's 4" taller right now. " Also I don't mean pant size either but a tape around his waist.
> 
> I'm begiining to understand why you call yourself Bazooka. You have chew the bubblegum and blew bubbles with it to many times. What obviously happened was one of those bubbles popped, hit you upside that fucking skull of yours and brain damage set in.
> 
> ...





nah my dad is 5'8....

hah yea I got hit in the head by a fucking bubble.....    



my gawd you people have stupid comments sometimes....take it ease guys this is discussion, a time to ask questions and get answers, dont be dicks.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 29, 2005)

ohhh and yes I do realise who I am talking to, I am talking to Tough, he is one smart dude, and cool as hell, but when that smart becomes smartass then I dont care who you are, I can take it no doubt, but at least make it funny and not just fucking dickless and stupid


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 29, 2005)

Im a graphic arts and computer science IT major and Im getting lessons of intelligence from tough old man? stick to what you know, leave the jokes to us young folk


----------



## GFR (Oct 29, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> Im a graphic arts and computer science IT major and Im getting lessons of intelligence from tough old man? stick to what you know, leave the jokes to us young folk


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 29, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>




hahah indeed


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Oct 29, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

>


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 29, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## Super Hulk (Oct 29, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 1 lb of fat takes up 4-5 times the space of 1 lb of muscle



how bad would i be if i lost all fat (80lbs) and replaced it with muscle ?


----------



## GFR (Oct 29, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

>


That pic is making me so hot for you Bazooka


----------



## GFR (Oct 29, 2005)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> how bad would i be if i lost all fat (80lbs) and replaced it with muscle ?


5'6'' 230 ripped.................that would take shitloads of drugs and about 3-4 years..


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> That pic is making me so hot for you Bazooka




hahah touche....The online picture battle has begun


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> hahah touche....The online picture battle has begun


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>











NO!


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> NO!


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

>


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

>


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

>


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

>


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

>


.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> .


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

>


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

>







*The Bazooka Tooth family*


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *The Bazooka Tooth family*


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

>


*Bazooka Tooth's mommy and daddy*


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

>







*Bazooka Tooth family band*


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Bazooka Tooth's mommy and daddy*


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Bazooka Tooth family band*


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Bazooka Tooth family band*


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

>







*Bazooka Tooth's sexy mom*


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Bazooka Tooth's sexy mom*


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

>







*Bazooka Tooth and his sexy girlfriend*


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Bazooka Tooth's sexy mom*


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Bazooka Tooth and his sexy girlfriend*


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

>


*Bazooka Tooth and his sister*


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Bazooka Tooth and his sister*


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

>


*You stole that one from me *


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

>







*the Bazooka brothers*


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *You stole that one from me *


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *the Bazooka brothers*


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

>








*Bazooka Tooth showing his American pride*


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Bazooka Tooth showing his American pride*


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

>







*Bazooka Tooth after 3 whey shakes in a row*


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 30, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

>


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

>







*Bazooka Tooth and his "friend"*


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Bazooka Tooth after 3 whey shakes in a row*


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Bazooka Tooth and his "friend"*


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Bazooka Tooth and his "friend"*










Foreman getting a spot injection


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

>







*Bazooka Tooth's favorite cousins*


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Bazooka Tooth and his "friend"*


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> Foreman getting a spot injection


*More pics stolen from me*


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Bazooka Tooth's favorite cousins*


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

*The Bazooka Tooth castle*


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *More pics stolen from me*





lies you didnt use it yet....


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

Intermission


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *The Bazooka Tooth castle*


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> lies you didnt use it yet....


Bazooka Tooth's sexual fantasy


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

>


*Racist*


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> hahah touche....The online picture battle has begun


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Racist*


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

>


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 30, 2005)

ok ok, Im sweating, lets take a poll and see who wins!


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

>


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> ok ok, Im sweating, lets take a poll and see who wins!


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

>


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2005)

I have to say that Bazooka Tooth is winning, but only because he's using every image I've ever seen ForemanRules use.  Not only that,  but ForemanRules has pulled out some pretty good new ones (like the one above).


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 30, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I have to say that Bazooka Tooth is winning, but only because he's using every image I've ever seen ForemanRules use.  Not only that,  but ForemanRules has pulled out some pretty good new ones (like the one above).



All he keeps saying is owned... over and over.  Not too original


----------

